# ford 3000 brakes



## evanse (Jul 20, 2014)

ok here we go. i have a ford 3000 diesel tractor and a super 68 baler i use to make hay and the most of my ground is hillside. if i have to stop for some reason i have to stand up on my brake pedals to hold it i replaced the both axle seals all 4 shoes and one brake drum the shoes that was on it were 1 1/2 inches wide but the drums that are on it are wide enough for 2 inch shoes. could i put the 2 inch wide super dextra riveted brakes on it to give it an extra 1 inch of surface contact and better brakes the shoe mounting holes all look the same other than it being a extra 1/2 inch wider. the 3000 and dextra use the same shoe pins and mounting springs is about all i can come up with on it any ideas on this would be greatly app. thank you Evans.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

I did a little searching of the internet and found that you can get 2" brake shoes for a 3000 at this site: 

http://www.wholesaletractordirect.com/servlet/the-202/BRAKE...

Surely, there are more sources available. Search the net. 

______________________________

Ford 3000's built in England were required to have parking brakes (transmission brakes) because they were driven on the public roads and had to comply with European laws. This is probably not feasible - more parts and expense than it's worth.


----------

